

2001 Space Odyssey Has No Tablet, Didn't Invent iPad - Apple-Guy
http://obamapacman.com/2011/08/debunked-samsung-2001-space-odyssey-as-ipad-prior-art-analysis/

======
pedalpete
This article misses the point. The copyright infringement suit has nothing to
do with interactivity. Apple has designed a rectangular thin device with a
screen and rounded edges, and is claiming it is an original design. Original
enough to get a design patent. Samsung is saying that the design can't be that
original, because a 'similar' design was built prior to the existence of the
ipad.

~~~
pwg
Yep, quite correct. The actual court language is:

“if, in the eye of the ordinary observer, giving such attention as a purchaser
usually gives, two designs are substantially the same, if the resemblance is
such as to deceive such an observer, inducing him to purchase one supposing it
to be the other, the first one patented is infringed by the other.” (Gorham
Co. v. White, 81 U.S. 511, 528 (1871)) (From
[http://www.applepatent.com/2011/04/apple-v-samsung-design-
pa...](http://www.applepatent.com/2011/04/apple-v-samsung-design-patents-
egyptian.html)).

The patents are actually on the iphone, but in light of the '2001 pads,
rectangular thin pad like devices with display areas across nearly the entire
front are not novel.

